# Problem mit Erkennung im Netzwerk



## Belzebup (8. Dezember 2003)

Hallo habe dieses .
meine Computer findet (mich) in der netzwerkumgebung aber nur wenn ich danach suche, den anderen aber nicht. So der Andere Computer findet sich und mich allerdings kann er nicht auf mich zu greifen weil er nicht autoresiert ist. Und wenn ich versuch meine Arbeitsgruppencomputer nazuzeigen jommt immer nur 



( Auf MSHEIMNETZ kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Sie haben eventuell keine Berechtigung, diese Netzwerkressource zu verwenden. Wenden Sie sich an den Administrator des Servers, um herauszufinden, ob Sie über Berechtigung verfügen.

Die Liste der Server in dieser Arbeitsgruppe ist zurzeit nicht verfügbar.)

Dabei bin ich ja Admin. 

Wär kann mir helfen?


----------



## Mr. FISHMAN (9. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
es wäre sehr hilfreich wenn du die Betriebssysteme nennen würdest.

Gruß MrF


----------



## tuxracer (9. Dezember 2003)

@Fishman
das wäre Hilfreich, aber wenns Netzwerkprobleme sind ist garantiert XP mit dabei  und noch öfters ist es dann noch ne XP Home

Ok genug gelästert


@Belzebup

Zudem, kannst Du mal, da Du dich mit Netzwerk anscheinend noch nicht so auskennst, einfach auf beiden Maschinen den Assistenten laufen lassen.

Du solltest mal zunächst darauf achten, dass beide Rechner die gleiche Gruppe haben, z.B MSHEIMNETZ, oder wie auch immer.

Du solltest nicht zu ungeduldig sein, solange es keine Fehlermeldung ist, weil Du musst wissen, dass  die Anzeige der Netzwerkumgebung sehr lange braucht, um sich zu aktualisiern)ich glaube es sind bis zu 12 Minuten bis die Rechner ohne sie von Hand zu suchen benötigen, um sichtbar zu werden unter Netzwerkumgebung


----------



## Belzebup (9. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
also ist beides Xp Pro.
ich hab ungefähr jetzt schon 50-mal denn Assistenten laufen lassen, deinstaliert und neu installiert es ging ja auch schon mal alles ich hatte sogar eine richtig gute Internetfreigabe dazu aber mein Computer findet nichts.

Ja Ping ist ok auf beiden
Ja das richtige Kabel ist es auch 
und ja die karten werden auch richtig erkannt
genauso wie die Arbeitsgruppe.

Gerade weil das ja alles ok ist verzweifle ich.

Danke für weitere Antworten


----------



## Belzebup (9. Dezember 2003)

hab ich vergessen ich kann ja die Arbeitsgruppe garnicht aktualisieren weil ich kein Zugriff bekomm


----------



## Neoman (9. Dezember 2003)

*Hey*

Also das Problem habe ich auch schon gehabt,

Wichtig zu wissen Wäre noch ob Du eine Hab oder die Compter so vernetzt sind..


zu Prüfen.

1. IP Adresse des Ersten Rechner
2. IP Adresse des Zweiten Rechner
3. Die Freigabe auf Beiden Rechner
4. Kabel Ohne Hab muss es Cross over sein

Für Weitere hielfe steh ich gerne über ICQ zu Ferfügung. Nr. 104841267



Die Kabelanschlüsse


----------

